# Proposed Rule



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I've been following this process/controversy of the EPA and the Corp of Engineers proposed rule change concerning "navigable waters". Basically, water - in ditches, low spots, mud puddles after a rain, wet areas of fields, water that drains to a stream would all be regulated. Even areas that are not wet all the time. Do you see those ditches and low spots in your fields and pastures? You could consider those areas "navigable waters". This new rule will have a drastic affect on farming and ranching practices. Some farming activities such as tillage, fertilizer application, and pest control would be regulated by the federal government. This means you would need to get permission from the the government via a CWA permit to do any of these activities . You could be denied a permit. The federal government will have control over a farmers ability to farm.

From some of the gatherings I've sat in on, I think you corn growers need to be front and center on this issue. I've thought CAFO operators would be the bullseye for something like this but after tonights discussions, I think the corn/crop growers have the bullseye on their back. It comes down to fertilizer and pesticide use.

This is just a huge power grab by the federal government. Maybe they want to depend on more food imports. Ag commodity exports are about the only thing we as a country produce. Where would food production be at today if we didn't have the technologies available to us now to grow crops and livestock (and GMO's are a whole other discussion)? There is an always increasing demand for food production and the American farmer is the best at it. Now days, this American farmer is under the risk of being regulated out of business.

It was not Congress's intent to regulate the farmer and rancher via the CWA. These activities have been exempt. By changing the one word, navigable, it would all change.


----------



## ETXhayman (Jul 19, 2012)

The over reach of our government is getting worse and worse. The EPA is one of the worst departments when it comes to trying to bully and control the American farmers. I manage two poultry farms (CAFO's) and it never fails after we pull litter out of the houses we will start to see planes flying over at very low altitudes. My guess is it's the EPA looking for "source point contamination". They filed a suit against one farm years ago and tried to put them out of business because of a small pile of litter (less than a 5 gallon bucket full) that the EPA said was "source point contamination". Farm Bureau rallied support and helped the farmers fight them off fortunately.

This country is simply going to hell in a handbasket. Doesn't matter how you look at it.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Out here in the west it makes no logical sense that the government or anyone besides private citizens and companies should have control over most water ways with regard to what Bonfire wrote about and endangered animals. Why? Because here in Colorado besides the main rivers and streams all water ways, lakes, ponds, ditches are man made and are not natural. There are wetlands near me that wouldn't be there except for a large reservoir. But I suppose the EPA doesn't care or even realize this. I think I'll move to Panama and grow potatoes.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

They have the Topeka Shinner here in a creek.It's on endangered spieces list.Every time they replace a bridge it takes a extra year for the "studies"

They were redoing a section of road and replaceing a narrow bridge and it was delayed a yr.Nieghbor hit the bridge and died that yr.

On the map of the water that they are in it goes threw my farm into the next one.Well the shinners must have legs because 95% of the time it is dry,tiled out grass waterway.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

On a related note about water:
Have you noticed for the last year or 2 the increase in commercials about "flood insurance" ?
The govt is rewriting the flood maps and including a lot of areas not previously considered flood areas. Of course, the flood insurance you will be required to buy is offered by the govt, too 
Now they can force you to buy flood insurance from the govt just by rewriting the flood maps. 
More abuse of power and a blatant money grab is what I call it.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

http://beefproducer.com/story-farmers-worry-waters-interpretive-rule-suppress-conservation-8-114081?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/money/agriculture/2014/06/28/epa-water-proposal-agriculture-industry/11584737/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I keep hearing head EPA gal saying this is not worse for farmers and something else about less regs on farmers. She sounds just like PBO. No truth coming out of her mouth. Flat out lies.

Again this administration reminds me of another that rose to power in Germany last century.

This year will go down in history. For the first time a civilized nation has full gun registration! Our streets will be safer, our police more efficient, and the world will follow our lead into the future!

- Adolf Hitler, 1935


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

http://www.porknetwork.com/e-newsletters/pork-daily/Time-to-send-a-clear-message-to-EPA-267557961.html?utm_source=2894I4498578G2W&utm_medium=eNL&utm_campaign=Pork+Network+Daily_20140721&utm_term=&utm_content=


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Kansas officials appear to know what they are talking about.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Kansas officials appear to know what they are talking about.


No doubt more than the EPA does.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Unfortunately that is saying very little. Kind of like saying a store is better to shop at then Wally World.

I kinda feel like I would be badmouthing the fine folks of Kansas if I just said they were better/smarter than the EPA. Most otherz are as well.

They are not on the same page nor wavelength of the EPA. So far above.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

http://www.porknetwork.com/blogs/Baise-EPA-Administrator-McCarthys-myths-and-misinformation-270909591.html?aid=225969821&author=Gary+H.+Baise&utm_source=2894I4498578G2W&utm_medium=eNL&utm_campaign=Pork+Network+Daily_20140814&utm_term=&utm_content=

I guess there was an Ag Business Council meeting in KC last month. The EPA administrator gave a speech. Couple good comments at the end.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Anyone who believes anything she says is about as smart as a rock.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Iowa folks seem to be on top of it.

http://www.porknetwork.com/blogs/Baise-Iowa-drainage-district-pushes-EPA-to-ditch-the-rule-272877341.html?aid=225969821&author=Gary+H.+Baise&utm_source=2894I4498578G2W&utm_medium=eNL&utm_campaign=Pork+Network+Week+In+Review_20140829&utm_term=&utm_content=


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

No pissing on an Iowan and then telling him it is raining.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

HR 5078. A bill, passed Tuesday, that stops the EPA and the ACoE from implementing their proposed rule.

https://beta.congress.gov/bill/113th-congress/house-bill/5078

How did your representative vote? Looks like some of them southern Dems voted yea. One R voted against it, from NJ.

http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2014/roll489.xml


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good to see the vote went in favor of common sense....

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

just said on Agday that Obbumer is going to veto the bill


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

The agenda needs to control the Ag sector. Its how the Russian's controlled the masses


----------

